# Magnum Research BFR, opinions?



## tascofeldman (Aug 30, 2011)

Who's got one and what do you think about it? Looking to add a hunting handgun to my collection, need hands on advice. looking @ a 6" S&W 686, Ruger Redhawk (6" maybe) 44 mag or a BFR 50AE for same money. Whitetail & hawgs intended targets. Will probably reload. Thanks!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Get a new freedom 454

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ruger and S&W seem good to go. I can't say I know anything about your 3rd option.

If you did have a problem, customer service for Ruger seems to be the best in the industry from my experience.


----------

